# Lost: Woody Custom Paddle, Animas River



## E-Ro (Mar 23, 2005)

My woody will hopefully make it to the play park in Durango and if you see it please, please let me know. The paddle reads "For Evan Contact woody Custom Paddles." It doesnt have my contact info on it just my name.

Evan Ross 307-690-8856
I'll style you out if you hook it up!


----------



## cwcowan77 (Feb 28, 2005)

*lost paddle*

I think i found your paddle along with three boats. You should think about your ability before you just go jumping into p-box. You best be drinking your bootie.


----------



## E-Ro (Mar 23, 2005)

Just for the clarification the paddle was not found. Thanks again and happy hunting
Evan


----------

